# computer not turning on



## khom562

first time builder here and all my computer parts came today...i was happy but once i put everything in togethor..im having a problem im not sure what im doing wrong i plug everything in already but when i try to turn it on it wont turn on but theres a green light flashing on the motherboard?  what is happening?


----------



## Russian777

khom562 said:


> first time builder here and all my computer parts came today...i was happy but once i put everything in togethor..im having a problem im not sure what im doing wrong i plug everything in already but when i try to turn it on it wont turn on but theres a green light flashing on the motherboard?  what is happening?



Hey, did you connect the 4 or 8 pin power> and the 24 pin power? try to look over every connection, Check the power switch button on the power supply too. Could be mostly your power supply since its not runing on at all.


----------



## MixedLogik

Check to see if your power button is properly connected to the motherboard.


----------



## kookooshortman55

You can get the PSU to start without the motherboard by inserting a paperclip into the motherboard connection like this






Then you can isolate the problem.  If the PSU and then fans turn on with this mod, then you know the power supply works.  Just make sure you have the PSU switch in the off position before you do this


----------



## khom562

MixedLogik said:


> Check to see if your power button is properly connected to the motherboard.





Russian777 said:


> Hey, did you connect the 4 or 8 pin power> and the 24 pin power? try to look over every connection, Check the power switch button on the power supply too. Could be mostly your power supply since its not runing on at all.







kookooshortman55 said:


> You can get the PSU to start without the motherboard by inserting a paperclip into the motherboard connection like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can isolate the problem.  If the PSU and then fans turn on with this mod, then you know the power supply works.  Just make sure you have the PSU switch in the off position before you do this




 iono if i want to do that plug it in* shocks myself lol i dont think is my power supply it seems to be working i tried it on my old motherboard and it works fine. and i plug the 4 pin and 24 pin already but the only thing i get is the green blinking light what does that mean?

also i just bought my new cpu x4 940 and heres my motherboard
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=KX5kXQSmyaQaXVEP
maybe its possible i did plug it in wrong but i doubt it im sure the power switch is in there and i had a lil trouble putting the heatsink over the cpu but it wasnt hard i figure it out without forcing it but would it be ok if i take out the heatsink? and check the cpu i probably put it in wrong but i doubt that also and if i do take it out will the pre-applied thermal paste go to waste? and another thing my video card i tried to put it in my case it doesnt go in all the way i have a mid tower ..and ummm is it possible if i worked outside the case if i put the motherboard in the motherboard bag it came with on wooden floors and connect everything on that? or does it need to be in a case?... hopefully my computer parts arent fried.

sorry tho if im a noob i shouldnt build this myself but let an expert do it but please bare with me any help would be fine thanks again guys.


----------



## kookooshortman55

If you're sure all the power connections are plugged in right, then it could just be a dead motherboard.  Could you swap out parts with your other computer?


----------



## khom562

kookooshortman55 said:


> If you're sure all the power connections are plugged in right, then it could just be a dead motherboard.  Could you swap out parts with your other computer?



nope i cant swap =/ only my spare power supply and old motherboard...maybe is a dead board then? but it still flashes?


----------



## aviation_man

I know you covered this - but sometimes there's a certain way to put the 4-pin CPU power connector. When I built mine, some of the little tube things were shaped differently and I had to turn it around. That was the problem. Maybe that could be it???


----------



## khom562

aviation_man said:


> I know you covered this - but sometimes there's a certain way to put the 4-pin CPU power connector. When I built mine, some of the little tube things were shaped differently and I had to turn it around. That was the problem. Maybe that could be it???



nope  i dont think thats the problem on mines...also if i was to built it out of the case whats the best way to do it on?


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Have you plugged in all the LEDs to the motherboard?  Here is a picture but motherboard models can vary:

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Computer Forum Stuff/CompBuild/IMG_2748.jpg


----------



## aviation_man

Is it an old PSU or did you just buy it? What's the Wattage count on it?


----------



## khom562

2048Megabytes said:


> Have you plugged in all the LEDs to the motherboard?  Here is a picture but motherboard models can vary:
> 
> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Computer Forum Stuff/CompBuild/IMG_2748.jpg



yep mines looks like that also =/ the only ones i didnt connect was the front audio cause the case i got was to short...and the cpu power fan but i connected that 1 with the cpu heatsink


----------



## khom562

aviation_man said:


> Is it an old PSU or did you just buy it? What's the Wattage count on it?



its a 750w corsair i have it over a month and it works well with my old motherboard but it doesnt seem to work at all with my new 1

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## StrangleHold

You did put all the standoffs under the board in all the right places?


----------



## Euklid

Boot it with the minimum components:

- PSU
- Motherboard
- CPU + heatsink
- 1 stick of ram
- Video card (_If there is no integrated graphics_)

If it doesn't POST, take out the stick of ram, and try with another stick.

You can also test it without the video card - if there is a motherboard
speaker. It will beep if it POSTS - so you won't have to check visually
on the monitor if it did.


----------



## khom562

Euklid said:


> Boot it with the minimum components:
> 
> - PSU
> - Motherboard
> - CPU + heatsink
> - 1 stick of ram
> - Video card (_If there is no integrated graphics_)
> 
> If it doesn't POST, take out the stick of ram, and try with another stick.
> 
> You can also test it without the video card - if there is a motherboard
> speaker. It will beep if it POSTS - so you won't have to check visually
> on the monitor if it did.





StrangleHold said:


> You did put all the standoffs under the board in all the right places?





2048Megabytes said:


> Have you plugged in all the LEDs to the motherboard?  Here is a picture but motherboard models can vary:
> 
> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Computer Forum Stuff/CompBuild/IMG_2748.jpg



thanks guys! i finally figure it out...and also i just remember bout the standoff stranglehold thanks for mentioning that tho my noobie mistake 

and 2048Megabytes thanks for showing me that! it turns out i had plug it in the other way around...thats y it wouldnt turn on lol...u helped me out once again!

thanks guys i really appreciate the help i love the people on this site!


----------



## 2048Megabytes

When I built my first computer my biggest problem was with hooking up the LEDs to the motherboard.  It is so easy to mix them up.  Glad to hear you got your system working.


----------



## Sean89

2048Megabytes said:


> When I built my first computer my biggest problem was with hooking up the LEDs to the motherboard.  It is so easy to mix them up.  Glad to hear you got your system working.



^^ yep probably the hardest thing i had to do too, luckily mine was right the first time.  Also making sure you hook up everything is another biggie.


----------

